# Trimmer bump head that accepts .155 line



## pinkiedog64 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello all,

I recently bought a new Stihl FS 240 R. It came with a bump head but the largest line it fits is .105. Does anyone know of a bump head that accepts .155 line? I don't want a fixed head.

Thanks,
Stephan


----------



## cuznguido (Aug 26, 2019)

I used a drill with a bit just barely bigger than the existing holes and has worked well. The only holes you need to alter are the anchor holes where you stick the string to hold while you wind it around.


----------

